# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009



## rbsmr (6 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

*Seca coloca 1/3 das barragens abaixo dos 40%*


Correio da Manhã de 5/1/2009

A fraca precipitação registada desde Outubro coloca as barragens com níveis inferiores ao habitual para esta época do ano, de acordo com a média obtida entre 1990 e 2000.

O caso mais complicado é observado na barragem do Alto Lindoso, no rio Lima, revela o último relatório do Instituto da Água (INAG). A barragem encontra-se abaixo dos 40%, quando o valor normal para esta época do ano é de 70%. Com valores muito baixos surgem também as barragens do Arade, no Algarve, de S. Domingos, na região do Oeste, e todas as albufeiras da bacia do rio Sado.

A chuva registada desde o início do ano hidrológico, em Outubro, atinge uma média nacional de 151,1 litros por metro quadrado, valor que representa metade da precipitação habitual para esta época do ano.

De acordo com os valores expressos pelas 42 estações de medição da precipitação do INAG, a chuva caiu em maior quantidade na região Centro com 198 litros por metro quadrado. Curiosamente, no Algarve choveu mais do que no Norte do País. A região mais a sul regista um acumulado de 158 litros por metros quadrado, enquanto a norte do Douro choveu 153 litros por metro quadrado. A maior queda de precipitação no Algarve resulta de chuva com alguma intensidade, localizada em zonas restritas do território. No Alentejo, a quantidade de água é de 92 litros por metro quadrado.

A falta de chuva, que resulta na redução de água nas barragens, deverá prolongar-se pelo menos até meados de Janeiro. Segundo as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, até 13 de Janeiro, com excepção de 8 de Janeiro, não se verifica dias especialmente cinzentos.

Também a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia (AEMET) espanhola traça um quadro pouco animador para a parte Ocidental da Península Ibérica, com quantidades de precipitação inferiores ao normal para este Inverno.

Embora o País registe uma situação de seca na maior parte do território, só em Maio, com o aproximar do Verão, a situação pode levantar alerta.

PIORES RESERVAS

DUAS NO ALGARVE

Das 18 barragens abaixo dos 40%, duas são no Algarve: a do Arade e a do Funcho.

TRÊS NO NORTE

Alto Lindoso, no rio Lima, Vilar-Tabuaço, na bacia do Douro, e Paradela, no Cávado.

DEZ NO ALENTEJO

Na bacia do Sado são: Alvito, Campilhas, Fonte Serne, Monte da Rocha, Odivelas, Pego do Altar, Roxo e Vale do Gaio. No Guadiana são Vigia e Caia.

TRÊS NO CENTRO

S. Domingos (Oeste), Fronhas, no Mondego e Divor, bacia do Tejo.

ALTO LINDOSO DESCE A VALOR MÍNIMO

A barragem do Alto Lindoso, localizada no rio Lima é uma das que apresentam maior queda nas reservas da sua albufeira. Está a 40%. Por sua vez, o volume de água atinge os 311 metros de altura. O valor mínimo para a sua exploração é de 280 metros. Com uma capacidade máxima de 390 milhões de metros cúbicos, está nos 157 milhões.

MAIORES SEM ÁGUA EM RISCO

As maiores barragens nacionais apresentam volumes confortáveis de água. Alqueva, no rio Guadiana, conta com 3164 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, ou seja 76% da capacidade máxima. Na bacia do Tejo, Castelo de Bode está a 77%, com 842 milhões de metros cúbicos, e Cabril com 362 milhões (45%). Por sua vez, Aguieira, no Mondego, está a 70% e Alto Rabagão a 54%.

CHUVA DE JANEIRO SEM INFLUÊNCIA EM ANO SECO

O ano arrancou com chuva, pelo que até 3 de Janeiro a média nacional foi de 12 litros por metro quadrado. Contudo, este valor não altera a tendência do ano hidrológico, que desde Outubro se caracteriza como seco. Até Dezembro, a quantidade de chuva observada foi de 139 litros por metro quadrado, o que representa 40% da média de 340 litros por metro quadrado obtida entre 1940 e 1998. Este ano hidrológico observa uma tendência comum ao último ano, em que o Outono e o Inverno foram secos e que terminou com apenas 65% da chuva habitual.

VEM AÍ MUITO FRIO

Com o guarda-chuva em dúvida, os próximos dias são, de certeza, para usar sobretudo, cachecol e luvas. O aproximar de uma frente fria vai colocar quase todo o território com temperaturas negativas na quinta e na sexta-feira, num cenário de frio de rachar a que não escapa Lisboa.

Segundo as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, na quinta-feira, Lisboa terá uma máxima de apenas 5º e a mínima irá descer aos dois graus negativos. No mesmo dia, Bragança terá uma máxima de 1º e uma mínima de -5º. O dia será de céu pouco nublado. No dia seguinte, as temperaturas irão permanecer igualmente baixas e as mínimas em Lisboa só regressam ao positivo no sábado. Mais amena será a temperatura em Faro com 5º de mínima. Sexta-feira, no Porto, serão registados -1º e em Coimbra os termómetros irão baixar até aos quatro negativos.

"MINHO E LIMA COM ÁGUA SUFICIENTE" (Orlando Borges, Presidente do Instituto da Água, INAG)

Correio da Manhã – O último balanço das albufeiras indica que as barragens do rio Lima têm uma disponibilidade de 40% do volume total. O abastecimento está em perigo?

Orlando Borges – Qualquer que seja a evolução do tempo, estão salvaguardadas as necessidades das populações quer no rio Lima como no Minho. A quantidade de água existente é a necessária.

– Na barragem do Arade a quantidade de água armazenada é de apenas 20%?

– É um limite que resulta das condições existentes na barragem que não permitem atingir valores mais elevados, não sendo resultado, portanto, da falta de chuva, mas sim de um problema de natureza técnica.

– Teme que este venha a ser um ano seco?

– Não. Janeiro já registou períodos de forte precipitação e nada indica que o Inverno não venha a ser uma estação com valores de precipitação próximos do valor médio.

– Contudo, desde Outubro os dados do INAG apontam valores de precipitação, abaixo dos 50%

– 0s nossos resultados são obtidos com um número pequeno de estações. Valores mais próximos da realidade são obtidos pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.

– Entre os grandes rios, o Douro apresenta apenas 58,9% da capacidade máxima das barragens observadas. É normal?

– É também um valor perfeitamente normal para esta época do ano. Estamos em Janeiro e é previsível que venha a chover mais.

SAIBA MAIS

MAIOR SECA EM 2005

A maior seca verificada em Portugal nos últimos cem anos foi há muito pouco tempo, mais precisamente em 2005.

173,5 LITROS

Cada português consome em média 173,5 litros de água por dia, revelam dados de 2004 do Instituto Nacional de Estatística. Metade do consumo a nível nacional verifica-se em apenas 25 concelhos do País.

SÃO DOMINGOS

A barragem de São Domingos, no concelho de Peniche, dispõe apenas de 32% da sua capacidade máxima. Esta albufeira de pequenas dimensões está a metade do habitual.

NOTAS

RIO SADO: CAMPILHAS 

No rio Sado, a pequena barragem de Campilhas, concelho de Santiago do Cacém, apresenta um volume de armazenamento de água de 2,7 milhões de metros cúbicos, 10% do normal.

LISBOA: CASTELO DE BODE

A barragem de Castelo de Bode, que fornece água a Lisboa, registou 77% da sua capacidade em Dezembro, o equivalente a 842 milhões de metros cúbicos. A média é de 84 por cento.

BALANÇO: ESPANHA A 48%

No final de 2008 as reservas de água de Espanha atingiam os 25 903 hectómetros cúbicos, ou seja 48% da capacidade máxima. Em Portugal, o valor global é de 64% do total.

SITUAÇÃO DAS ALBUFEIRAS (Volume armazenado em Dezembro de 2008, em percentagem)

Lima: 68,4% (Média) / 41,9% (Actual)   

Cávado: 66,8% (Média) / 56,1% (Actual)

Ave: 71,8% (Média) / 75,5% (Actual)

Douro: 68,8% (Média) / 58,9% (Actual)

Mondego: 73,8% (Média) / 65,5% (Actual)

Tejo: 69,6% (Média) / 63,6% (Actual)

Oeste: 58,3% (Média) / 32,5% (Actual)

Guadiana: 58,3% (Média) / 74,2% (Actual)

Sado: 53,1% (Média) / 28,2% (Actual)

Mira: 76,9% (Média) / 64,4% (Actual)

Barlavento: 62,6% (Média) / 64,1% (Actual)

Arade: 56,5% (Média) / 28,8% (Actual)

Fonte: SNIRH


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 02:22)

Acho estranho terem dado pouca importância à barragem do Roxo na bacia do Sado, dado o seu reduzido volume de albufeira, que se prolonga há vários meses.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

*Barragem do Arade às secas*

A Barragem do Arade está com 20 por cento da capacidade preenchida, número que antevê um Verão preocupante para os agricultores dependentes daquele aquífero para a rega de arrozais e citrinos. 
A Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários de Silves Lagoa e Portimão, que faz a gestão da Barragem do Arade, vê a situação actual como “muito preocupante”.
José Correia, engenheiro técnico agrário da Associação, adiantou ao Observatório do Algarve que, a manterem-se estes níveis de armazenamento, vão ter de ser adoptadas medidas semelhantes às que estiveram em vigor durante a seca de 2004. A produção de arroz, cultivado em cerca de 200 hectares, é cancelada e a água apenas será canalizada para os citrinos “para não deixar morrer as árvores, pois a fruta não terá qualidade suficiente para ser vendida”, explica.
O técnico admite que “haverá grandes transtornos ao nível das produções”, resultando em graves prejuízos para os agricultores. José Correia tem esperança que a chuva venha a colmatar a falta de água mas, “as possibilidades são muito reduzidas porque o abastecimento da população é prioritário”, adverte.
José Correia sublinha que o fraco armazenamento na Barragem do Arade é recorrente e verifica-se desde a construção, a montante, da Barragem do Funcho, que retém água que deveria chegar à Albufeira do Arade.
A Barragem do Arade é apenas utilizada para fins agrícolas, sendo a rega realizada entre os meses de Maio e Setembro. A Barragem do Funcho foi construída também com o propósito de utilização agrícola, mas neste momento está a ser utilizada para o abastecimento a populações, assegura o técnico.
A Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Algarve (ARH Algarve) a confirma que a Barragem do Funcho, a única gerida directamente por esta entidade, está a ser utilizada para abastecimento agrícola e humano, acontecendo o mesmo com a Barragem da Bravura entre os meses de Maio e Outubro.
A qualidade da água para consumo público proveniente do Funcho está a cargo da empresa Águas do Algarve na Estação de Tratamento de Água de Alcantarilha. A mesma empresa trata a água com origem na Bravura na Estação de Tratamento de Água das Fontainhas.
A ARH afirma que quando a Barragem de Odelouca entrar em funcionamento, irá assegurar exclusivamente o abastecimento humano, passando o Funcho e a Bravura apenas a servir a agricultura.
Segundo dados da ARH Algarve, de 19 de Janeiro, a Barragem do Arade encontra-se com um volume total de 20,8 por cento e a Barragem do Funcho está nos 35 por cento.
A mesma fonte indica que a Barragem de Odeleite é a que tem maior volume de água (80,5 por cento), seguida do Beliche (73,1 por cento), ambas para consumo humano, e a Barragem da Bravura apresentava à data um volume de 66,4 por cento.
Os dados de Dezembro de 2008 do Boletim de Armazenamento nas Albufeiras de Portugal Continental referem que o Arade está 27,7 por cento abaixo da média para aquela altura do ano e a Albufeira do Barlavento, onde se inclui a Barragem da Bravura, está 1,5 por cento acima da média.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

Está lindo está desde de 2004 tirando o Outono de 2006 o resto é sempre seca, seca e mais seca somando desde de 1 de Outubro até agora não chega à precipitação registada em Setembro, quem me dera que viesse a ciclogénese direitinha ao Algarve, provocava estragos mas o mais importante acabava com a seca, e isso queremos todos, este ano é só chuvinha molha parvos que até irrita, nunca mais vem Setembro e as suas chuvadas brutais isso sim.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Barragem do Arade às secas*
> 
> A Barragem do Arade está com 20 por cento da capacidade preenchida, número que antevê um Verão preocupante para os agricultores dependentes daquele aquífero para a rega de arrozais e citrinos.
> A Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários de Silves Lagoa e Portimão, que faz a gestão da Barragem do Arade, vê a situação actual como “muito preocupante”.
> ...





Nem mais ..... !!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

rbsmr disse:


> *
> ALTO LINDOSO DESCE A VALOR MÍNIMO
> 
> A barragem do Alto Lindoso, localizada no rio Lima é uma das que apresentam maior queda nas reservas da sua albufeira. Está a 40%. Por sua vez, o volume de água atinge os 311 metros de altura. O valor mínimo para a sua exploração é de 280 metros. Com uma capacidade máxima de 390 milhões de metros cúbicos, está nos 157 milhões.
> *


*

Há uma semana a percentagem de água na albufeira do Alto Lindoso chegou mesmo aos 30,8%.

No entanto, e só nas últimas 48horas a recuperação foi de cerca de 10%.  
Se bem que até aos 70-80% que são os valores normais para esta altura do ano, ainda faltam um pouco. 





Precipitação nas últimas horas em Lamas de Mouro, a estação mais próxima da Barragem em questão:



*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

48 horas depois e mais 10% de água acumulada.
A esta velocidade, a barragem enche até ao final do mês!


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Um pouco ali e acolá, já todos vão relatando a saturação o nível de saturação em que os solos se encontram.

Com tanta precipitação à vista, começam as preocupações com os caudais dos rios.

Olhando aqui para os dados do SNIRH, nos grandes rios portugueses, a situação parece bastante controlada.

A barragem de Alto Lindoso está com 56% de volume armazenado, e com muito espaço para reter água.
Na barragem de Cabril o panorama é idêntico. 53,2% de volume armazenado.
A barragem do Roxo no Alentejo e a barragem do Alqueva têm igualmente muito espaço para muita água.

Quanto a caudais dos rios, o Douro é aquele que apresenta um maior caudal médio ligeiramente acima da média, mas ainda assim sem volume por demais.
O Tejo e o Guadiana mantêm-se bem a baixo da média, e acho que seria preciso mesmo muita chuva para mudar a situação. 

Por isso, e para já, não há motivos para preocupações nos grandes rios.

O problema nos próximos dias poderá é surgir nos ribeiros e médios cursos de água, caso a precipitação seja mesmo abundante e se dê num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## nipnip (30 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Aqui pela Régua o Douro já vai largo e cheio. Apesar da Barragem de Bagaúste  ainda se encontrar de comportas bem fechadas (ainda que esteja a turbinar a todo o gás) o Corgo e o Varosa já trazem muita água e o Douro aproxima-se (na zona mais baixa) da zona ajardinada junto ao rio. Já se vêm as pessoas a recolher os barcos e a tomar as primeiras providências e parece que a protecção civil já começou a avisar oficiosamente que as coisas se podem complicar.
Parece que não passamos sem cheias.


----------



## trepkos (30 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Por aqui o rio Almansor ( afluente do Sorraia ) vai como à muitos anos não o via, apesar da barragem a montante, se a barragem começa a debitar vamos ter situações complicadas nos sitios onde as estradas municipais passam o rio, já houve mortos, porque as pessoas insistem em correr um risco estúpido, apesar da estrada estar encerrada.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

nipnip disse:


> Aqui pela Régua o Douro já vai largo e cheio. Apesar da Barragem de Bagaúste  ainda se encontrar de comportas bem fechadas (ainda que esteja a turbinar a todo o gás) o Corgo e o Varosa já trazem muita água e o Douro aproxima-se (na zona mais baixa) da zona ajardinada junto ao rio. Já se vêm as pessoas a recolher os barcos e a tomar as primeiras providências e parece que a protecção civil já começou a avisar oficiosamente que as coisas se podem complicar.
> Parece que não passamos sem cheias.



A Régua está localizada num ponto estratégico.
É o Varosa de Sul, é o Corgo de Norte, é o Douro de Este, toda a água passa por aí. 

Para já tudo parece entrar dentro das margens. É pena só haver actualizações mensais dos volumes das barragens. Seria interessante a divulgação on-line de uma monitorização diária. 

Vai-nos mantendo informado!


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

nipnip disse:


> Aqui pela Régua o Douro já vai largo e cheio. Apesar da Barragem de Bagaúste  ainda se encontrar de comportas bem fechadas (ainda que esteja a turbinar a todo o gás) o Corgo e o Varosa já trazem muita água e o Douro aproxima-se (na zona mais baixa) da zona ajardinada junto ao rio. Já se vêm as pessoas a recolher os barcos e a tomar as primeiras providências e parece que a protecção civil já começou a avisar oficiosamente que as coisas se podem complicar.
> Parece que não passamos sem cheias.



Deus queira que não haja cheias no Peso da Régua. 
Senão, ja sabemos que como é costume, o _Cais de Gaia_ e a _Ribeirinha do Porto_ também ficam inundadas

Não pode haver cheias  no Peso da Régua


----------



## nipnip (30 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

João Soares disse:


> Deus queira que não haja cheias no Peso da Régua.
> Senão, ja sabemos que como é costume, o _Cais de Gaia_ e a _Ribeirinha do Porto_ também ficam inundadas
> 
> Não pode haver cheias  no Peso da Régua



a haver cheia eu diria (claro que depende muito dos afluentes e se os espanhóis também começam a ficar com a água a mais) que não chegará para ser classificada como extraordinária... diria que é capaz de inundar o cais de recreio e a zona ajardinada junto ao rio...

para chegar à Av. João Franco o rio tem que subir 13 metros e não me parece com força para tal pelo que ribeira e cais de gaia deverão estar a salvo pelo menos para já


----------



## nipnip (1 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

apesar de por aqui o dia de ontem não ter sido nada de especial no diz respeito a chuva hoje pareceu-me que a barragem de bagaúste se encontrava a fazer uma descarga.

não posso garantir porque foi uma observação a partir de casa mas pareceu-me. mais logo se sair de casa confirmo isso


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

nipnip disse:


> apesar de por aqui o dia de ontem não ter sido nada de especial no diz respeito a chuva hoje pareceu-me que a barragem de bagaúste se encontrava a fazer uma descarga.
> 
> não posso garantir porque foi uma observação a partir de casa mas pareceu-me. mais logo se sair de casa confirmo isso



Então. como anda o Rio Douro, por terras transmonatanas? 
Tem se portado bem, a seguir o seu leito, sem saltar para as bordas?

Agradecia, que me informasses, se faz favor


----------



## nipnip (2 Fev 2009 às 03:42)

João Soares disse:


> Então. como anda o Rio Douro, por terras transmonatanas?
> Tem se portado bem, a seguir o seu leito, sem saltar para as bordas?
> 
> Agradecia, que me informasses, se faz favor



tá calminho e sossegadinho... pelo que soube hoje a barragem de bagaúste teve a descarga de fundo aberta mas não houve problemas até porque a precipitação por aqui nos últimos dias apesar de praticamente constante não foi grande coisa


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

nipnip disse:


> tá calminho e sossegadinho... pelo que soube hoje a barragem de bagaúste teve a descarga de fundo aberta mas não houve problemas até porque a precipitação por aqui nos últimos dias apesar de praticamente constante não foi grande coisa



Obrigado, pela informação 

E sempre útil, ter um membro da Régua 
Para nos informar sobre as subidas do Rio Douro pelas terras transmontanas 
Já se sabe, que quando há cheias na Régua, a cidade do Porto que se prepare, e sempre a mesma coisa
A água entra pelos esgotos, e vai transbordar inumeras ruelas


----------



## nipnip (2 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

João Soares disse:


> Obrigado, pela informação
> 
> E sempre útil, ter um membro da Régua
> Para nos informar sobre as subidas do Rio Douro pelas terras transmontanas
> ...



não me custa nada sempre que esteja por casa ir dando algumas informações... hoje a barragem no Rio Varosa é que esteve a fazer descarga o que significa mais alguma água no caudal do douro


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 03:29)

*Dados referentes a 31 de Janeiro de 2009*​

*
Situação das Albufeiras em Janeiro *

_"No último dia do mês de Janeiro de 2009 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma subida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.
Das 55 albufeiras monitorizadas, 17 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 13 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Janeiro de 2009 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Janeiro, excepto para as bacias do LIMA, AVE, MONDEGO, TEJO e GUADIANA."_






Apesar de em média o volume de água armazenada ainda ser inferior à média, existem já algumas barragens com o armazenamento nos 100 ou muito perto dos 100%.
É o caso da barragem do Touvedo na bacia do Lima, do Varosa na bacia do Douro, da Lagoa Comprida e de Vale Rossim, na bacia do Mondego, da Cova do Viriato, Magos e Apartura na bacia do Tejo, Monte Gato e Monte Migueis na bacia do Sado.

A barragem do Roxo e de Campilhas na bacia do Sado, e o Arade na bacia do Arade, ainda apresentam um volume < 30%. 




*Boletim de Escoamento*

_"No mês de Janeiro de 2009, considerando as 54 estações hidrométricas monitorizadas, verificou-se que 2 estações hidrométricas apresentam escoamento mensal superior à média e 24 apresentam escoamento mensal inferior à média. 
Comparativamente ao escoamento mensal de Dezembro de 2008 verificou-se uma descida do escoamento mensal em 1 estação e uma subida em 22 estações."_






O rio Águeda foi aquele que apresentou a maior percentagem de volume de água escoado. Uma percentagem que vai para além dos p90%.
Isso explica o facto de haverem estradas cortadas no concelho de Águeda há tantos dias.

E uma ainda se mantém cortada de momento: "Estrada cortada devido a inundação: EM 604 - Campos Espinhel (Agueda)."


----------



## nipnip (3 Fev 2009 às 19:00)

e assim vai o douro...

ps.: as fotos não são grande coisa mas é porque o fotografo é fraco e foram tiradas com o telemóvel 























clicar para ver maior


----------



## actioman (3 Fev 2009 às 20:31)

> Caia: barragem sobe meio metro
> 
> A chuva dos último fim-de-semana fez o nível da água na Barragem do Caia subir 48 centímetros, entre as 9 horas da última sexta-feira 30 de Janeiro e as 9 horas desta segunda-feira dia 2. Esta subida do nível das águas corresponde a um aumento de volume de quatro milhões e meio de metros cúbicos. Nesta data, a volume de água armazenada na albufeira é de 96 milhões de metros cúbicos, correspondentes a 52 por cento da sua capacidade máxima.
> 
> ...



Ainda falta muito para haver uma "tranquilidade" no que toca às reservas de água aqui para a zona envolvente à barragem do Caia. Mas é realmente de destaque o que a _Dina_ e especialmente a _Érica_ por aqui deixaram.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2009 às 21:05)

A situação nas albufeiras do Algarve é a seguinte:

*Dados referentes a 31 de Março de 2009*

Volume armazenado nas Albufeiras (Barragens) e a percentagem de armazenamento:

Albufeira do Arade:    7633 dam3  ( 26.89 %)

Albufeira do Beliche:   35928 dam3 ( 74.85 %)

Albufeira da Bravura:  29684 dam3 ( 85,24 %)

Albufeira do Funcho:   32037 dam3 ( 92.00 %)

Albufeira de Odeleite: 122104 dam3 ( 93.93 %)

Fonte: INAG

Tirando o baixo nível da Albufeira do Arade, o resto das Albufeiras apresenta valores perto da média.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 22:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A situação nas albufeiras do Algarve é a seguinte:
> 
> *Dados referentes a 31 de Março de 2009*
> 
> ...



Comparativamente com o mesmo período do ano passado, este ano encontram-se algumas albufeiras com uma menor percentagem de armazenamento


> *Dados referentes a 31 de Março de 2008:*
> 
> Volume armazenado nas Albufeiras (Barragens) e a percentagem de armazenamento:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (2 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Atenção que a barragem o Arade é como a maioria das barragens do Oeste, fornecidas de água através de ribeiras de torrente, ou seja, só com chuva abundante na área.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

Algo não bate certo, com os valores do INAG e as Águas do Algarve, se formos ver o relatório do mês de Março do INAG vemos que a barragem do Funcho tem cerca de 93% de armazenamento, quando as Águas do Algarve afirmam que a Albufeira do Funcho está quase praticamente seca, algo se passa, a situação do Algarve é preocupante no Barlavento sendo menos preocupante no Sotavento. Devido à falta de água armazenada no Barlavento, neste momento, o concelho de Albufeira encontra-se a ser abastecido pela ETA de Tavira e ainda estamos no início de Abril, o concelho de Albufeira em situação normal é abastecido pela ETA de Alcantarilha, só em situação de emergência é abastecido pela ETA de Tavira. Por isso, algo se passa com os dados serão reais, ou são alterados, para afirmarem que não existe nada de grave, mas que na realidade existe, e quando chegar o Verão pode simplesmente dar estalo.
Outro facto, é as reservas de água serem maiores no Sotavento e os maiores consumos serem no Barlavento.

Quando os governantes neste país, pensam em fazer obras faraónicas como o TGV e o Aeroporto em Alcochete, quando deviam pensar em construir 2 estações de dessalinização de água do mar, para resolver o problema da falta de água no Algarve. Muitos dizem com a construção da Albufeira de Odelouca, o problema fica resolvido no Algarve, será que fica mesmo, se não chover a Albufeira não enche e logo temos problemas.

Tanto dinheiro gasto em TGV e o Algarve com uma linha férrea obsoleta. loool


----------



## brandas (15 Abr 2009 às 09:18)

Viva,

por acaso é algo que gostaria de saber!!!!

Qual a razão de não se apostar nas tais estações de dessalinização de água do mar, aqui em Portugal???

É por causa do custo associado???Falta de recursos??

Mais tarde ou mais cedo o mundo terá que começar a viabilizar isso!!!


Saudações


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2009 às 22:18)

*Situação das Albufeiras no Algarve*

*Dados referentes a 30 de Abril de 2009*

Volume armazenado nas Albufeiras (Barragens) e a percentagem de armazenamento:

Albufeira do Arade:    7304 dam3  ( 25.73 %)       (- 1.16%)

Albufeira do Beliche:   33668 dam3 ( 70.14 %)    (- 4.71%)

Albufeira da Bravura:  31527 dam3 ( 90.53 %)     (+ 5.29%)

Albufeira do Funcho:   30430 dam3 ( 63.77 %)    

Albufeira de Odeleite: 120244 dam3 ( 92.50 %)  (- 1.43%)

(---) - diferença em relação ao mês passado



Fonte: INAG

Situação algo preocupante, final de Abril e algumas albufeiras já mostram menos armazenamento do que em Agosto de 2008, e ainda o Verão e o pico de água gasta no Algarve não veio, se não chove no próximo Outono/Inverno a situação fica muito preocupante no Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 12:01)

Situação das Albufeiras a 31 de Maio de 2009:







> No último dia do mês de Maio de 2009 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 4 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 8.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 20 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 6 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Maio de 2009 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Maio (1990/91 a 2007/08), excepto para as bacias do GUADIANA e RIBEIRAS DO ALGARVE.



A situação mais preocupante parece ser a bacia do Sado, onde a barragem do Roxo está apenas a 25%, e a bacia do Arade.
Já o Barlavento Algarvio encontra-se com uma boa performance.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2009 às 12:40)

*Situação das Albufeiras no Algarve*

*Dados referentes a 31 de Maio de 2009*

Volume armazenado nas Albufeiras (Barragens) e a percentagem de armazenamento:

Albufeira do Arade:     7624 dam3  *( 26.85 %)* (+ 1.12%)

Albufeira do Beliche:   30482 dam3 *( 63.50 %)* (- 6.64%)

Albufeira da Bravura:  30245 dam3 *( 86.85 %)* (- 3.68%)

Albufeira do Funcho:   26458 dam3 *( 55.44 %)* (- 8.33%)

Albufeira de Odeleite: 116896 dam3 *( 89.92 %)* (- 2.58%)

(---) - diferença em relação ao mês passado

Fonte: INAG

A partir de agora é sempre a descer, e os níveis estão já abaixo da média para o mês de Maio, final de Agosto/Setembro deve andar em muitas albufeiras perto dos 40% a 50%, excluindo a do Arade que deve estar abaixo dos 20%. Que não chova no próximo Outono/Inverno e seja igual a este que depois nós logo falamos.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2009 às 11:45)

A chuva que tem caído nos últimos dias no noroeste, já marca diferença nos caudais dos rios.
A barragem do Alto Lindoso está com um bom caudal afluente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2009 às 21:19)

*Situação das Albufeiras no Algarve*
*Dados referentes a 30 de Junho de 2009*

Volume armazenado nas Albufeiras (Barragens) e a percentagem de armazenamento:

Albufeira do Arade:     5487 dam3  (19.33 %)    (- 7.52%)

Albufeira do Beliche:   35146 dam3 ( 73.22 %)    (+ 9.72%)

Albufeira da Bravura:  28416 dam3 ( 81.60 %)     (- 5.25%)

Albufeira do Funcho:   24246 dam3 ( 50.81 %)    (- 4.63%)

Albufeira de Odeleite: 104720 dam3 ( 80.55 %)  (- 9.37%)

(---) - diferença em relação ao mês passado

Fonte: INAG

Vamos ver com que água vamos ficar no final do Verão no Algarve, para já, valores abaixo do que aqueles que tínhamos o ano passado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2009 às 12:11)

*Situação das Albufeiras no Algarve*

*Dados referentes a 30 de Setembro de 2009*

Albufeira do Arade:     3074 dam3  ( 10.83 %)       

Albufeira do Beliche:   27900 dam3 ( 58.13 %)    

Albufeira da Bravura:  22082 dam3 ( 63.41 %)     

Albufeira do Funcho:   10442 dam3 ( 21.88 %)    

Albufeira de Odeleite: 85400 dam3 ( 65.69 %)  


Fonte: INAG

Acabou ontem o semestre seco e são estes os volumes de água armazenados no Algarve e a sua percentagem. Valores muito preocupantes, na barragem do Arade e do Funcho, de salientar que neste momento toda a água fornecida ao Algarve é proveniente da Barragem do Beliche e de Odeleite, devido aos baixos níveis das barragens do barlavento (a única barragem que abastece a população do barlavento é a barragem do Funcho em caso de seca o sotavento fornece água ao barlavento) se isto não é preocupante então o que será. Se não chove este ano não temos água,  Nem Odelouca vai salvar-nos. Este princípio de Outono foi um dos mais secos nos últimos anos, o ano passado que salvou foi o mês de Setembro, este ano nem Setembro salvou-nos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 16:56)

*Situação das Albufeiras em Setembro de 2009*








*Destaques*


No Douro, o destaque vai para a albufeira do Torrão no rio Tâmega, que está nos 41%, quando a média para Setembro é de cerca de 75%. 

No Mondego, a barragem das Fronhas, em Arganil, está apenas a 18,7%, já a baixo do nível mínimo de exploração.

No Tejo, a baragem do Divor, concelho de Arraiolos, apenas a 4,4%.

No Guadiana, a barragem de Vigia, no Redondo, está a 12,5%.

No Sado, a situação é mais grave. A baixo dos 20% temos: Campilhas (Santiago do Cacém) a 2,5%, Pego do Altar , Roxo (Aljustrel) a 14,3% e Pego do Altar (Alcácer do Sal) a 15,8%.

Sobre o Arade, o algarvio1980 já comentou.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 18:53)

Atendendo ao ano hidrológico seco, as nossas albufeiras nem estão tão mal assim. O escoamento dos rios, é que como não poderia deixar de ser, foi muito baixo.
Ficam alguns dados dos principais rios (e que têm os dados completos):


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2009 às 11:07)

* Espanha tira água a Portugal*



> Batalha ibérica: pela primeira vez, as autoridades nacionais admitem que Madrid não cumpriu o acordo das águas e reteve 200 milhões de metros cúbicos do Tejo .
> 
> 
> Em Vila Velha de Ródão voltaram a ver-se gravuras rupestres há muito submersas. No Tejo Internacional, um manto de algas verdes (eutrofização) cobriu 50 quilómetros de troço durante cerca de cinco meses, quando o habitual era este fenómeno acontecer só no Verão. E quem desceu o rio de canoa entre Alpiarça e Santarém, há uma semana, encontrou vários troços com apenas dois palmos de água.
> ...



EXPRESSO


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2009 às 11:40)

Espanha deverá devolver a água retirada ao Tejo



> *Espanha deverá devolver a água retirada ao Tejo*
> 
> A afluência de água no Tejo está a ser corrigida por Espanha, depois de se ter verificado que no ano hidrológico que terminou em 30 de Setembro entraram em Portugal menos 200 hectómetros que o caudal mínimo convencionado.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2009 às 13:55)

*Situação das Albufeiras no Algarve*

*Dados referentes a 30 de Outubro de 2009*

Albufeira do Arade:     2825 dam3  ( 9.95 %) 

Albufeira do Beliche:   26498 dam3 ( 55.20 %)

Albufeira da Bravura:  21174 dam3 ( 60.80 %) 

Albufeira do Funcho:   9320 dam3 ( 19.53 %) 

Albufeira de Odeleite: 81654 dam3 ( 62.81 %) 

Fonte: INAG

Passado mais um mês que hei-de dizer, o semestre que dizem que é húmido começou muito seco, e isso nota-se no volume armazenado e na sua percentagem. A Albudeira do Arade já está abaixo dos 10%, a do Funcho abaixo dos 20%, e as outras a rondar os 55% a 63%. Nos próximos 15 dias pouco ou nada choverá no Algarve e vendo as previsões sazonais não são nada animadoras, por isso, é altura de começar a poupar água senão podemos ter problemas caso não chova, um Verão e princípio de Outono de 2010 muito preocupante.
Todas as barragens exceptuando a Albufeira da Bravura estão abaixo da média, por isso, a situação começa a ser preocupante.
Não esquecendo que as terras estão secas, logo para que possa existir armazenamento é preciso que chova abundantemente, para que os ribeiros corram, e isso olhando para os modelos é uma miragem.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2009 às 12:54)

Ponto de situação do INAG (isto está lindo está ... só estão cheias as barragens que não têm escoamento .. repare-se que estas tem mantido praticamente sempre o mesmo valor !!

INAG:
No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2009 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 3 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 9. 
Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 3 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 22 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2009 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2008/09), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, AVE, GUADIANA e RIBEIRAS DO ALGARVE.

Isto está bonito está .... tá .. tá !!


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2009 às 12:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, em Braga nos próximos dias até os peixes podem vir à rua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com uma previsão destas, e tendo em conta que os terrenos no alto Minho já estão saturados de água, nos próximos dias vai ser interessante ver o evoluir do caudal afluente da barragem do Alto do Lindoso.


----------



## iceworld (12 Nov 2009 às 13:41)

Governo não vai recuar no programa nacional de barragens


http://economia.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1409481


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2009 às 14:01)

iceworld disse:


> Governo não vai recuar no programa nacional de barragens
> 
> 
> http://economia.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1409481



Obrigado pela referência.
Parece-me que o Governo Português já foi avisado das asneiras que tem feito. Se insistir nas mesmas infantilidades, vão acontecer sanções que seriam altamente prejudiciais numa fase económica tão sensível como esta.
Se alguns projectos hídricos já não são sustentáveis e são altamente dependentes de anos húmidos, imagine-se o que será se forem sancionados.


Situação da Barragem do Sabor

http://diario.iol.pt/ambiente/barragem-ambiente-tvi24-sabor-ue-ultimas-noticias/1090038-4070.html


E...

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=419819


Interessante ponto de vista:

http://resistente.3e.com.pt/joomla/...xo-sabore-agora&catid=3:em-defesa-da-barragem

Existe alguém aqui da Plataforma Sabor Livre?
Ou alguém que defenda a não construção da Barragem nesta região?
Por favor, apresentem os vossos argumentos, para não termos apenas uma versão sobre este assunto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2009 às 13:25)

*Clima: Algumas albufeiras e aquíferos da região em níveis preocupantes*

*Água já escasseia*

A falta de chuva começa a colocar as albufeiras das barragens e os aquíferos da região em níveis preocupantes. A zona do Barlavento é a mais afectada e, se o Sol continuar a brilhar, como apontam as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, a situação pode tornar-se grave. 


"A situação das diversas albufeiras é pouco favorável, nomeadamente, aquelas que se situam na bacia do Arade, que se encontram muito abaixo de metade da capacidade útil máxima", admite-se no relatório da Administração dos Recursos Hídricos do Algarve (ARH-A) relativo a Outubro deste ano. 

No Funcho, a água apenas ocupa 9,3 por cento da capacidade máxima da barragem e, no Arade, 9,9%. Nas restantes albufeiras, os níveis ainda estão acima da metade da capacidade, mas é preciso chuva para aumentar o volume de água armazenada.

Já nos aquíferos (lençóis de água subterrâneos), o caso mais grave é no sistema Querença-Silves. Aí os níveis piezométricos (volume dos lençóis de água) "tiveram uma descida acentuada durante o Verão", refere o relatório da ARH-A, e "a situação actual é preocupante, atendendo a que os níveis continuam a descer", acrescenta o documento.

Com os níveis mínimos de 2008 já ultrapassados, a ARH-A recomenda que "a situação do sistema aquífero Querença--Silves continue a ser acompanhada". 

O documento destaca ainda os níveis baixos no sistema Ludo-Vale do Lobo (aquífero da Campina de Faro). Nos restantes aquíferos, no entanto, a situação "é relativamente favorável". Mas, lê--se no relatório referente a Outubro, "na maioria dos sistemas, os níveis encontram-se ligeiramente abaixo dos valores médios". 

Fonte: Correio da Manhã

Este post é dedicado a todos os membros do fórum que dizem que os algarvios é que são os pessimistas, enquanto a realidade é esta dura e crua. Agora que não gostem das verdades tenho pena, mas quem diz a verdade como eu e o Aurélio não merece nenhuma crítica e isso não tem faltado nos últimos tempos aqui no fórum. Porque uma coisa é criticar se não tivéssemos razão, outra coisa é criticar porque não têm mais nada para embirrarem. 

Este mês é mais um mês preocupante pouco ou nada choverá só se for no final do mês e é preciso chover 150 mm ou mais, para que aumentasse o nível armazenado. Não esquecer que os meses de Novembro e Dezembro são os mais chuvosos no Algarve, só sobra o Dezembro se não chover torrencialmente em Dezembro como aconteceu em 1992. Vai ser um ano 2010 muito mas muito complicado no Algarve.


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 14:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *
> Este post é dedicado a todos os membros do fórum que dizem que os algarvios é que são os pessimistas, enquanto a realidade é esta dura e crua. Agora que não gostem das verdades tenho pena, mas quem diz a verdade como eu e o Aurélio não merece nenhuma crítica e isso não tem faltado nos últimos tempos aqui no fórum. Porque uma coisa é criticar se não tivéssemos razão, outra coisa é criticar porque não têm mais nada para embirrarem.
> 
> Este mês é mais um mês preocupante pouco ou nada choverá só se for no final do mês e é preciso chover 150 mm ou mais, para que aumentasse o nível armazenado. Não esquecer que os meses de Novembro e Dezembro são os mais chuvosos no Algarve, só sobra o Dezembro se não chover torrencialmente em Dezembro como aconteceu em 1992. Vai ser um ano 2010 muito mas muito complicado no Algarve.*


*

Ninguém diz que vocês são pessimistas, já que há muito que têm razão para se lamentar.

A nossa critica é de várias vezes ao dia vocês queixarem-se do mesmo.*


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Esse assunto ultimamente já estava "pacificado" pelo que não vale a pena continuar a falar disso, a não ser que haja afinal interesse em estar sempre nestas disputas. Penso que toda a gente aqui sabe e concorda que a situação no Algarve é má, e que estamos solidários, sabemos que falhada a instabilidade do Outono importante no regime de precipitação do Algarve a situação pode ainda piorar mais nos próximos meses. Ponto final nas discussões em torno disso e há é que seguir a situação de forma equilibrada e sem atritos.


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 14:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este post é dedicado a todos os membros do fórum que dizem que os algarvios é que são os pessimistas, enquanto a realidade é esta dura e crua. Agora que não gostem das verdades tenho pena, mas quem diz a verdade como eu e o Aurélio não merece nenhuma crítica e isso não tem faltado nos últimos tempos aqui no fórum. Porque uma coisa é criticar se não tivéssemos razão, outra coisa é criticar porque não têm mais nada para embirrarem.



  A escassez de chuva no Algarve é um facto, esperemos que a situação melhore nos próximos meses. Para além da falta que obviamente faz, mesmo em termos de paisagem torna tudo mais triste e cinzento, para um visitante.

  No vosso lugar, possivelmente também me queixaria, tentem manter o moral elevado, vocês têm o nosso apoio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2009 às 14:39)

Tenho acompanhado algumas vezes a situação que está no algarve e realmente é preocupante, eu no vosso lugar também me queixaria,  eu sei que é dificil mas tenhem esperança


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2009 às 15:22)

Pois é verdade que a situação é preocupante mas longe de ser dramática, por isso é preciso ponderação também !!
Eu por acaso tenho sido um dos mais inconformados com a situação mas depois já entendi que não vale a pena estar sempre a dizer o mesmo pois não resolve nada !!
Contudo tenho esperança que este ano o Inverno seja chuvoso mesmo aqui para o Algarve !!
Aliás a minha ideia era o Inverno contrariamente ao habitual este ano ser mais chuvoso a sul do que o Norte e do que o Outono ao contrário do habitual !!
Nos ultimos 20 ou 30 anos devido ao factor NAO + as coisas alteraram-se !!

Bom não digo mais nada porque estou-me a afastar já um bocado do Tópico.
No final deste mês falarei novamente sobre este tópico....

Saúde e felicidade para todos,


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é verdade que a situação é preocupante mas longe de ser dramática, por isso é preciso ponderação também !!
> Eu por acaso tenho sido um dos mais inconformados com a situação mas depois já entendi que não vale a pena estar sempre a dizer o mesmo pois não resolve nada !!
> Contudo tenho esperança que este ano o Inverno seja chuvoso mesmo aqui para o Algarve !!
> Aliás a minha ideia era o Inverno contrariamente ao habitual este ano ser mais chuvoso a sul do que o Norte e do que o Outono ao contrário do habitual !!
> ...



Concordo contigo Aurélio, mas se a malta visse como estão as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche, diria que a situação está mesmo muito preocupante...

A água está mesmo nos fundos


----------



## irpsit (14 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Desejo então que caem no sul muito boas chuvadas este outono e inverno!



			
				]ToRnAdO[;174775 disse:
			
		

> Concordo contigo Aurélio, mas se a malta visse como estão as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche, diria que a situação está mesmo muito preocupante...
> 
> A água está mesmo nos fundos


----------



## kikofra (14 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

]ToRnAdO[;174775 disse:
			
		

> Concordo contigo Aurélio, mas se a malta visse como estão as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche, diria que a situação está mesmo muito preocupante...
> 
> A água está mesmo nos fundos



Nao consegues por aqui algumas fotos do estado actual das barragens?


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 13:31)

O caudal afluente à barragem do Lindoso no alto Minho, já disparou!


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2009 às 19:24)

Pois aqui no sul tamos à espera que despare o caudal de Odelouca!

Ou não se calhar já deve tar quase cheia com a chuva do verão

Qout=0 é mesmo verdade não devia indicar o caudal mínimo natural que deve ser debitado pro rio a jusante ou em situações de seca trancam-se as comportas? 
Já agora onde arranjas essa informação? é interessante!!!


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Qout=0 é mesmo verdade não devia indicar o caudal mínimo natural que deve ser debitado pro rio a jusante ou em situações de seca trancam-se as comportas?
> Já agora onde arranjas essa informação? é interessante!!!



A barragem do Alto Lindoso é utilizada para a produção de energia eléctrica. O Qout só é diferente de zero quando há necessidade de produção de energia eléctrica a partir da energia hídrica, que normalmente ocorre nos picos de maior consumo (maior procura de energia).

De qualquer forma todas as barragens devem manter um caudal ecológico. Mas que neste caso não é contabilizado.

Tiro os dados da página do SNIRH.

Infelizmente há poucas albufeiras com dados em directo. 

------------------------------

Nas últimas horas, a chuva que tem caído na região tem dado resultados extraordinários.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2009 às 20:30)

E nota-se dos 34m3/s salvo erro há uns dias a trás passou para 640m3/s grande salto!!! E o nível da barragem a subir...

Obrigado pela informação!!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 10:33)

O rio Águeda já a fazer das suas.

ttp://img196.imageshack.us/i/65635606.png/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

*Situação nas Albufeiras no Algarve*

*Dados referentes a 30 de Novembro de 2009*

Albufeira do Arade:     2476 dam3  ( 8.72 %)     
Albufeira do Beliche:   25182 dam3 ( 52.46 %)    
Albufeira da Bravura:  20329 dam3 ( 58.37 %)     
Albufeira do Funcho:   8235 dam3 ( 17.26 %)    
Albufeira de Odeleite: 78116 dam3 ( 60.09 %) 

Fonte: Inag

Passado mais um mês do semestre chuvoso e continua a descer os valores de armazenamento nas Albufeiras Algarvias, assim, por este andar, vamos ter um 2010 muito complicado. Poupem água, porque é um bem cada vez mais escasso no Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 13:06)

Situação das Albufeiras em Portugal, a 30 de Novembro de 2009.








> No último dia do mês de Novembro de 2009 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 6 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 6.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 5 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 23 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Novembro de 2009 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Novembro (1990/91 a 2008/09), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS e AVE.




ESCOAMENTO








> No mês de Novembro de 2009, considerando as 59 estações hidrométricas monitorizadas, verificou-se que 1 estação hidrométrica apresenta escoamento acumulado superior à média e 34 apresentam escoamento acumulado inferior à média.
> Comparativamente ao escoamento mensal de Outubro de 2009 verificou-se uma descida do escoamento mensal em 7 estações e uma subida em 21 estações.




Numa análise mais detalhada, vemos que a chuva de Novembro no litoral norte e centro, já mostra resultados.
A bacia do Ave está a 95,4%, e mais a norte, as Bacias do Cávado e do Lima, não estão nessa ordem de grandeza, porque a água que chega a essas barragens tem sido aproveitada para fornecer energia eléctrica ao país.
Por exemplo, nas últimas 24h, a barragem do Alto Lindoso, esteve em produção contínua de electricidade, excepto entre as 2-4h da manhã, altura de menor consumo eléctrico.


Apesar disso, o nível de escoamento dos rios continua a baixo do normal, apesar de no noroeste, já estar próximo disso.
A excepção é para o Rio Ave, que até já causou algumas complicações este ano, como foi referido nuns posts em cima.






A sul a situação é mais critica.
Além do Arade e do Funcho, já referidos pelo algarvio1980, existem outros pontos críticos.
No Guadiana a albufeira da barragem do Vigia está a 11,4%.
No Sado, Campilhas está a 2,5% e o Roxo a 13,1%.

O escoamento a sul do Mondego é praticamente nulo.
E isso nota-se também no Tejo.

Em Almorol, o caudal de água do Tejo no mês de Novembro foi menos de metade do caudal que ali passou no mês de Agosto. 121510dm3, contra os 260213dm3 de Agosto.
Bem a baixo do percentil 10%.






Ainda não deverá ser este ano hidrológico que as lezírias do Ribatejo ficam alagadas.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Apesar da chuva dos últimos dias, os caudais do Tejo e Guadiana, continuam bem a baixo da média. Isto porque a água que chega dos vizinhos espanhóis é muito reduzida.

Do lado de lá da fronteira, os solos ainda têm capacidade para reter muita água. Apesar de nos primeiros 20 dias deste mês se ter verificado um aumento da percentagem de água no solo.

Dia 20 de Dezembro:


----------



## nipnip (23 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

*assim corre o douro em peso da régua hoje*

com estas chuvas mais recente o Douro começa já a transbordar.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

*Re: assim corre o douro em peso da régua hoje*



nipnip disse:


> com estas chuvas mais recente o Douro começa já a transbordar.



Praticamente toda essa água é dos afluentes portugueses ao rio Douro. De Espanha a água que tem entrado está dentro dos parâmetros normais.

O Guadiana é que viu subir bastante o seu caudal nas últimas 48h.






O Zêzere também há uns dias que apresenta um bom caudal. Só o Tejo é que continua seco.


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde

Estive hoje na Barragem da Teja ( Trancoso) esta barragem de abastecimento de água para uso doméstico e Industrial do Concelho estava já efectuar descargas. o seu nível de água está em 110 % , e ainda falta esta semana de chuva. 

De registar que no final de Outubro estava em 70% da sua capacidade.


----------

